# Libido query



## Browny_1997 (May 23, 2021)

Hi all,
Not sure of the right thread however me and my partner both have type 1 and are happy.
She has had problems with her libido in the past and we communicate about it. I was wondering if anyone has found anything that has worked in the past for them (females) that either increased the libido or made them feel better about the intimate act?
(Again, I am very supportive of her and just want to help her as she struggles with this)


----------



## Spozkins (May 23, 2021)

Hi Browny, I dont think it's uncommon and many other medical conditions and things can also play an influence too. 

Is your partners control decent?


----------



## Browny_1997 (May 23, 2021)

Hi,
It has gotten a lot better over the years but it’s not perfect.
I have seen that it can cause nerve damage so that it makes arousal and desire a lot harder however I don’t know if that is permanent.


----------



## Inka (May 24, 2021)

‘Feeling better about the intimate act’ doesn’t sound like loss of libido. Perhaps you should talk some more. Some people just have lower sex drives, or sometimes there are other issues affecting things eg emotional.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 24, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Browny_1997 

Good to hear that you are keeping the lines of communication open. I dont think loss or changes of libido are at all uncommon as relationships proceed. Especially where life gets busy, and there children to look after.

Emotional intimacy, togetherness, compliments, thoughtful gestures, and perhaps things like ‘date nights’ and spending quality time together deepening your relationship without agenda or expectation may help?


----------



## rebrascora (May 24, 2021)

That's a very good post from Mike above. Small, none sexual gestures and thoughtfulness and compliments can go a long way to making a woman feel more appreciated and loved.
On a practical level, I found increasing my exercise really helped as it improved my BG levels, physical and mental wellbeing, confidence, body tone and I was sleeping better on a night afterwards.... All those things contributed to me feeling better in myself and more sexy. Maybe you could instigate an evening walk or run, depending upon fitness levels or going to a gym or playing a sport. Of course it needs to be something that you both enjoy or can learn to enjoy.


----------



## ToughButtercup (May 25, 2021)

@Browny_1997    I bumped into this article on this site. Just in case you haven't read it.....


----------



## Kearnspaula (Jun 19, 2021)

Only due to my current health concerns, I have read a lot about autonomic neuropathy which can cause loss of libido, sorry if shouldn’t have put this on here?


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jun 24, 2021)

My days of  passionate lovemaking are well and truly over due to my numerous medical conditions. My partner is so understanding. We still cuddle kiss and whenever i'm out ( not very often) usually hospital appointments  we always hold hands. We sleep in separate beds also. Reason being we both have different sleep paterns. She needs sleeping pills. Sex isn't that important to us anymore. Good you communicate with each other that is so important. If i were you i would just go with the flow. When she feels like it or wants to make love then do the right thing and passionately oblige her. Most important thing is no pressure or coercion just let nature take its course.


----------

